# Arrow troubles



## DeereMan95 (Sep 5, 2017)

Has anyone had any problems tuning the gold tip/rose city arrows. I have been having a time with my arrows I shoot a 55lb samick and a 50lb bear montana. My spine is close but its almost like there are numerous spines in a box. Thanks, Eli.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 5, 2017)

Need bow and arrow specs, may be a spine issue.


----------



## DeereMan95 (Sep 5, 2017)

Stump Shooter said:


> Need bow and arrow specs, may be a spine issue.




Bear- 62"50#@28" I shoot 30" draw and 190 grain broadhead 31" 340 spine I believe


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 5, 2017)

I would strip the fletching off of one arrow and shoot it at the target from at least 15 to 20 yards. If your nock flies left the shaft is too weak and you need to reduce the point weight. If the nock flies right it is to stiff and you need to add weight to the point or insert. My arrows are not perfect but if they are too far off they will not drive that broadhead straight. My arrows showed weak and I think it was from the paint on the shaft.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 6, 2017)

Arrows are too stiff for that bear


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 6, 2017)

Dennis said:


> Arrows are too stiff for that bear



Yep. Very few people shoot enough weight in a trad bow to need a 340 spine. At your draw length a 400 would probably work better.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 6, 2017)

I agree with Todd, and Dennis.  Byron Ferguson shoots a 340 out of a 70lb bow.  At 50 to 55# I'd recommend a 500-400 spine.  Get a test kit, bare shaft tune.


----------



## peace and quiet (Sep 7, 2017)

I shoot a 340 out of 55#@28. But with my 30 in draw, more like
61#--I too have a 190 grain broad head (tree shark)...Mine fly well.
Total weight is 630 grains.


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Sep 8, 2017)

I shoot a Bear Grizzly with cedar arrows and 125 grain broadheads, 190 grain seems really heavy to me, but, in all fairness ive never tried anything else.


----------



## bownutz (Sep 8, 2017)

Bear grizzly 50# 500 spine carbon full length 125grain tip. Like a lazer


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 8, 2017)

*Set up*



bownutz said:


> Bear grizzly 50# 500 spine carbon full length 125grain tip. Like a lazer



Yeah buddy.  That sounds spot on brother.  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## DeereMan95 (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks guys for the help.    -Eli


----------



## DeereMan95 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have been shooting the samick, i am drawing 60 pounds give or take. I now anchor with my thumb on my jawbone that solved a lot of trouble. I then looked at the spine weight chart and cut my arrows to 31 inches now i am having full pass through s on my block.


----------

